# 4/19 Vegas moved to 4/20



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

RT @TVbytheNumbers

Episode of 'Vegas' originally scheduled for tonight will air Saturday at 8PM http://bit.ly/10nEEQL


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

thx for the heads up! confirmed at cbs.com, undercover boss will replace tonight's espisode.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Vegas Preempted Tonight (Friday 04/19) for a News Special

CBS is preempting an "all new" episode of Vegas tonight (9pm Eastern) for a news special on the Boston Marathon bombing. Tivo's program guide does not currently show this change.

The episode will be shown instead at 8pm tomorrow (Saturday 04/20) (instead of NCIS).

If you have a Season Pass for Vegas, you'll need to set the recording manually.

Even if the program guide is updated to reflect the showing tomorrow, you may still have to set Tivo to record manually. (Tivo may think the episode was already recorded within 30 days.)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BrooklynBlueEyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, thanks! This sort of thing drives me crazy.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

If there were anything that Tivo could add that would be extremely useful, it would be someway to push these changes to the Tivo.

Sunday night for The Good Wife and The Mentalist is almost impossible to record.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

acvthree said:


> If there were anything that Tivo could add that would be extremely useful, it would be someway to push these changes to the Tivo.
> 
> Sunday night for The Good Wife and The Mentalist is almost impossible to record.


I have an both of them set to record an extra hour so far haven't had any problems with that.

CBS wasn't the only network that preempted shows last night. Grimm was supposed to have a new episode, that my DVR now thinks it recorded and for some reason Cult was replaced with something else also (not news).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cult has been permanently pulled from the schedule.

No word yet on whether to expect a burn-off at some point.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What I would like to see is if you start watching a show that doesn't match the title that you can press a button on the remote to wipe it out from the 28 day rule such that it will record when next aired.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

dang my Tivo still shows NCIS LA, and I'm about 8 episodes behind on Vegas. Hopefully I'll remember this when it comes to watching it.


----------

